# Favorite and Least Favorite Fish to Eat



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Wanted to know what are some of your favorite types of fish to eat and your least favorite. 

My favorite is salted Bluefish lightly fried on sauce pan with vegetable oil. Its good eats with steaming rice... big chunks of white meat... yummm...

My least favorite is croakers... just don't like it. I also don't care for perch, too small and too many bones.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jangwuah,

Come over to the dark side and try some blackfish!  Once you try blackfish - Called "TOG" South of the Mason-Dixon line , you will see why *no one* will give this fish away.

Least favorite has to be German carp. Had it one time as a kid and it tasted like mud.  Heard that it is pretty good if you know how to cook it though.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Cobia vs snook--real close battle. Fried or broiled without alot of anything else.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

O yea--the worst. Tried a jack and almost blew lunch. Not real fond of bluefish either.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Favorite is easily striper done Sicillian sytle (my recipe for it is int he recipes seciton). Least favorite... eel, no matter how you do it. Can't stand it raw or cooked, it's a texture thing.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I can make a bluefish cake that you would think it was a crab cake,I had a party a few years ago,where I invited alot of people that didn't like the taste of bluefish and made bluefish cakes(10lbs)worth, my friends ask me for the recipe and so I gave it to them and they couldn't tell the difference,a little extra work went into making the cakes,but as long as they didn't know it didn't hurt


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Trigger

Didn't you post that recipe a while back? It might be a good submission for the recipes section.

My favorite has to be the atlantic sea bass. 
Least favorite...croaker. 

I might consider changing that favorite after I try tog and puffer. Some say they are really good.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Guys,

My favorite fish to eat comes from the Gorton's Fisherman.  Seriously though, I can go for sea trout anyday. My least favorite would have to be Mud Catfish. They taste like pure Dirt. I also love Grouper.

MC

"Remember,the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Jangwuah,
After the constant prodding of the NB crowd, I decided to take home some croaker and give them another try. Only I did it the way everyone on the pier said to do it (sort of).

Old bay seasoning mixed with Corn meal (I used a box of Jiffy cornbread mix) and then fried! It was tasty.

Favorite=trout 
least favorite=ray/skate


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

P&S Stirrer- yes I did and have many more,I also smoke fish and turkey,deer too.Last New Years I smoked some Rockfish for one of my co-workers for a party he was giving.But Blues are best if you can get them to be smoked with a little brown sugar,hot pepper flakes and so on(can't give the rest out)I know everyone here at work wants me to open up a restaurant(when I retire)but no way. My favorite is sea trout/black drum,croakers are to boney.Puffer are good to but not enough meat you need at least four for a good meal.


----------



## changeling (Jun 14, 2002)

Favorite, Blue gills (fresh water). Worst, any kind of Carp, yuk!


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

It is a toss up between tog and cobia for favorite with puffer right behind. I haven't had any fish that I dislike, yet. Spanish mackeral don't taste as good if you have to freeze them. Pure mush.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Favorite - Bluefish baked my way. Close your eyes and taste my bluefish. You'd swear it was crab imperial. Almost as good is sea bass dipped in an egg wash, lightly floured and deep fried at 400*. Melts in your mouth.

Worse - Carp, had them every way possible and they still taste like mud. Even small 12" carp taste bad.

Trigger...Someday we'll have to trade recipes. I'd really like to try your bluefish cakes.

Catman.


----------



## croakerman (Jan 20, 2000)

favorite - black seabass then trigger fish
least - bluefish and spade fish


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Shark is my favorite followed by puppy drum then spanish mack. Preferably fresh. Ate a freshwater sucker one time, thought I was doing good bringing home a stringer full...I was wrong....  ....geo


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It's a tough choice between Striper,Blackfish and, and(People don't laugh)Eel! Don't knock it until you tried it fried coated with some corn meal and the worst fish even thought I eat it is a VERY LARGE bluefish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pups,grouper,specks,yellowfin tuna,small king macks,jumpin mullet,and a host of others are my favorites.. 
Big blues(only way is smoked),big cobes,bluegills(if not caught in the right water),frozen spainish,and last but not least,the "dreaded carp" Yuck!!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Most favorite to eat are Weakfish and Flounder;Striped Bass and Perch are good.My least favorite is Spot and Croaker;They tatse wierd.Bluefish are not very tatsty,but are great on the grill.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

cocoflea- the first time I had eel was a demostration at PLSP(Point Lookout State Park)they showed how to catch,clean and cook them,they were very tasty.   Drumdum- now about carp,I had an uncle who swore by pickled carp(he was a chef)but every Sat. I went over to his house and had pickled carp and ginger ale and I thought I was in heaven,no mud taste,you had to clean the mud sack out before you cut into the fish,mud sack was around, below the dorsel fin(inside)and then you cleaned the rest of the fish and salted it down for 24/48 hrs.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Faves: yellerfin tuna, sea mullet, 25inch pups, dolphin, and wahoo

Blech: cobia...it's the only fish I won't eat again.


----------



## dml6238 (Apr 14, 2003)

There is nothing better than dolphin. Not Flipper, but Mahi-Mahi as its called in public. Tastes like a very tender steak. Also like my grandmas fried catfish we used to catch at Snug Harbor.


----------



## SushiBoy (Apr 22, 2003)

Raw tuna, other sushi fish raw and broiled sea eel are heaven! Then macks, salted lightly and grilled...Least: most cooked fish! It's a shame to cook sushi.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

SushiBoy, do you eat what you catch raw? What types of fish?

Last year, half of the rockfish I caught had sores on it. With the unusual warm winter, I heard the bacteria levels at least in Cheasapeak was high...


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Mahi-Mahi and Wahoo are very good eating fish.....


----------



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

Most Fav is broiled whole red snapper by far. Dressed up with some olive oil and herbs and garlic.

Least Fav is black crappie from a local lake. I caught some the other day and some guys I talked to said it was good. Yuck...tasted like mush in my mouth.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Fried Pompano is next to heaven.

Jack is my least favorite.

Itsme, As far as the Black Crappie goes either you didn't cook it right or there was something wrong with the water you caught it out of.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I do agree with HaPPyPapPy832443 bluefish on the grill is good but I rather have the other fish or an eel.


----------



## rockfish (May 7, 2003)

There are so many tasty fish, it's hard to choose - although well-prepared rockfish, blues and flounder are hard to beat, my #1 has to go to fresh, cold water Walleye.

As for my least favorite - black sea bass. Their not horrible, just not worth the cleaning and deboning for the quality.

Sushiboy - if you get a chance, stop-by Joss's Sushi Bar in Annapolis, they do a Rockfish sushi that's awsome!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Walleye is another favorite(forgot to mention)taste better than Weakfish and Flounder combined.But I like the fish I mentioned very mutch.Crappie are good too;Was it Crappie that you ate


----------



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

yeah, it was a Crappie. I broiled it in the oven with garlic, herbs and olive oil. I understand that most people fry it.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Favorite: King salmon with soy sauce + brown sugar glaze on the grill.

Least favorite: Bluefish.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Favorite - Speckled Trout, 1-3lb. range, filleted & skinned, then lightly battered & seasoned and pan-fried in butter. Preferabbly fresh-caught in the morning and served with corn muffins and eggs over-easy for breakfast. Speckled Trout, 3-5lb. range, scaled, gutted & headed, stuffed w/ a rice mixture that includes chopped-up onions, celery & mushrooms, covered w/ bacon strips, wrapped in alum-foil and baked @ 350 for an hour, then uncovered and broiled long enough to crisp the bacon, great for dinner. Oh yeah Stripers work real well cooked the same way. Least favorite, I'm not sure there is one (even sushi).


----------

